# Fraud Adjustment from Pricks



## Gilly45 (Mar 12, 2017)

I had a trip this morning around 3 or so, picked up 4 ppl from terminal tower and took them all to Avon Lake, 6X surge which they complained about the entire time and threatened to complain to Uber and deactivate their accounts. I apologized, but explained how the surge works. After the first two ppl were dropped off (the parents who were the real aholes) the last two ppl were dropped off (daughter of the aholes and her husband) also aholes but not nearly as bad as mom and dad. Anyway, get home and my earnings are pending and I'm so tired that I go to bed instead of waiting to see how much the trip was, which was $100 plus according to their complaints. This morning, I see there's a fraud adjustment for the trip that had previously posted, but then was reversed and the reason being is fraud adjustment. I've contacted support several time today already and I've not gotten a response. To say I'm livid is an understatement, because I literally only went out to do a few rides for the guaranteed surges last night and I've driven all the way out there and I've not been compensated for it. What does this mean? Has this happened to anyone before and how was it resolved? Time frame? What can be done in my end to dispute this? Thanks


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

You need to get uberwala script reader to escalate request. You know you are dealing with other slaves, idiots or morally corrupt people so you have to talk to them as such. Their system is unraveling and it all stems from billions of investor capital they took to fuel their inorganic expansion. Tech bubble 2.0


----------



## Gilly45 (Mar 12, 2017)

They responded and said it was flagged because it was a high trip fare but should show up on dashboard 24-48 hrs. Also shows fare higher than what they have in the app. So annoying.


----------



## Starbug (Dec 2, 2016)

Ah Fuber, you keep Fubering people in the Fuber hole. Seems like they've only gotten worse since I quit. Fight for your money, you darn well earned it! Best of luck!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Just keep escalating it. More than likely the parents who paid for it contested that the trip even happened

My advice is to just keep complaining until you get paid again.

People tend to do this on surge fares.

You took them to the original destination right?

Next time you have super high dollar trips like this take your phone and snap a pic of them in the car at the destination.

It's a lot harder to argue.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes, keep escalating. Provided you drove the proper route and didn't crawl your way there, you rightfully earned every penny of that 6x fare. This is the exact type of BS that will ultimately spell the end for uBer. Keep us posted on what happens. Stand your ground and don't give an inch. Don't let crooked uBer or those entitled pricks off the hook by agreeing to a reduced fare either!


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I had this happen on NYE. 7.5x surge from downtown detroit to st clair shores (about 20 miles). Pax never complained but it did take a couple days for it to show up. I sent one support email. It was fixed within the low end of the time frame they told me.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't understand how it is a fraud if 6X surge is impossible to do on your side. Uber makes those surges. You just drive.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

When it's a high surge and the pax complains and asks for a fare review they look into it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> When it's a high surge and the pax complains and asks for a fare review they look into it.


They may even reduce the fare to non-surge after a complaint too, it's the reason that Uber is losing $3 Billion a year.

OP, did you make sure the address was changed in the pax app to go to the second destination? I hope you did, they should return all the funds but worst case they may only give it up to the point you dropped off the Parents if you didn't have the pax update the address in their app.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Just keep escalating it. More than likely the parents who paid for it contested that the trip even happened
> 
> My advice is to just keep complaining until you get paid again.
> 
> ...


Do you mind sharing the technique you use to do this?

Do you just say, "Pose"?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Andretti said:


> Do you mind sharing the technique you use to do this?
> 
> Do you just say, "Pose"?


"Would you like to go on the *NON*-Tipping Hall of Fame?"

*snap*

...before they know what happened.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> "Would you like to go on the *NON*-Tipping Hall of Fame?"
> 
> *snap*
> 
> ...before they know what happened.


Hah!

Their response would likely be: _I'm tipping you a '1', pal!_


----------



## Anong (Dec 27, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Just keep escalating it. More than likely the parents who paid for it contested that the trip even happened
> 
> My advice is to just keep complaining until you get paid again.
> 
> ...


It's hard for them to argue ANYTHING when their GPS on their phone is right near yours for the entire x min trip. These silly passengers think they are so smart yet they are so... When it comes to technology lol.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Andretti said:


> Do you mind sharing the technique you use to do this?
> 
> Do you just say, "Pose"?


there is 2 strategies actually.

1. keep sending the same support ticket as a different issue and you will get a different support person every time, you can try over and over until it's fixed.

(IE start over from scratch for the same issue)

2. Option 2 tell them the situation is not resolved and ask "i want to have this matter escalated to your supervisor"..

doing a combination of the two has done the trick for me.

Just never take no for an awnser and keep sending emails until you get what you want.

Oh you meant the picture... Just don't say anything and take it. If they notice just make a comment about "that's how i catch pukers, in a puddle of their own vomit"

And yes i have gotten cleaning fees where i took a picture of the mess with the customer still in the car, makes arguing it harder.

The camera is your friend.

It's also perfect for upgrading X fares to XL (if you drive an XL eligible car)


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Noone ever seems to accept the decision they made but just instead taddletail. This world has turned into a bunch of pu$$ies and b!tches


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You need to keep escalating it and tell Uber that they were complaining the entire time about the rates and you were as nice as possible considering how much they were complaining to you and that Uber is not allowed to steal money from you since this is your fare not theirs as stated on your 1099 filing. Tell them you did nothing wrong and if they don't put the fare back that you are going to have to open up an arbitration dispute. They will put the money back shortly after that.

The arbitration dispute thread always shuts them up. They don't really want to pay for an arbitration hearing.


----------



## Chicagochas (Sep 1, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You need to keep escalating it and tell Uber that they were complaining the entire time about the rates and you were as nice as possible considering how much they were complaining to you and that Uber is not allowed to steal money from you since this is your fare not theirs as stated on your 1099 filing. Tell them you did nothing wrong and if they don't put the fare back that you are going to have to open up an arbitration dispute. They will put the money back shortly after that.
> 
> The arbitration dispute thread always shuts them up. They don't really want to pay for an arbitration hearing.


Actually the arbitration cost is split between the drivers and Uber. An AAA arb cost is about $4,000. Each party needs to pay their share in advance before you can even begin the process. You put your share up I'm sure Uber will match it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Chicagochas said:


> Actually the arbitration cost is split between the drivers and Uber. An AAA arb cost is about $4,000. Each party needs to pay their share in advance before you can even begin the process. You put your share up I'm sure Uber will match it.


Not accurate.

Your responsibility to pay any AAA filing, administrative and arbitrator fees will be solely as set forth in the AAA Rules. However, if your claim for damages does not exceed $75,000, Uber will pay all such fees, unless the Arbitrator finds that either the substance of your claim or the relief sought in your Demand for Arbitration was frivolous or was brought for an improper purpose (as measured by the standards set forth in Federal Rule of Civil Procedure 11(b)).


----------



## Chicagochas (Sep 1, 2015)

AAA Dispute Resolution Board Fees Rules Effective December 1, 2000 Fees Effective January 1, 2010:

A nonrefundable filing fee of $3,050 for a three (3) member Dispute Resolution Board (DRB) or $1,525 for a single member Dispute Resolution Board shall be paid to the American Arbitration Association (AAA) together with the Request for DRB Assistance. An additional fee of $300 is due and payable to the AAA for each Site visit or Hearing scheduled. The expenses of witnesses for the Owner and the Contractor shall be paid by the party producing such witnesses. All other hearing expenses, including required travel and other expenses of the Board members and any witness and the cost of any proof produced at the direct request of the DRB, shall be borne equally by the parties unless they agree otherwise. Dispute Resolution Board members shall charge a rate consistent with the member's stated rate of compensation. Unless agreed otherwise by the Owner and the Contractor, any arrangement for compensation of a Dispute Resolution Board member shall be made through the AAA and not directly between the parties and the member. Member compensation and expenses shall not exceed guidelines presented to the AAA along with the Request for DRB Assistance. The AAA may require the Owner and the Contractor to deposit in advance such sums of money as it deems appropriate to cover the expense of the DRB process, including Dispute Resolution Board member fees and expenses, if any, and shall render an accounting to the parties and return any unexpended balance at the conclusion of the Dispute Resolution Board's services.

And that's just the filing fee. You still have pay the Arbitrator fee to get your hearing. You win, Uber pays. Your still out of paocket to get your day in court. Filing fees for small claim cases are usually in the low hundreds. You still think Uber is being fair by forcing Arb?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm sure if you search through contracts you agreed to you will find 80 or 90 more versions.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Get a two way camera with audio. Nuff said.


----------



## JimPimmers (Feb 17, 2017)

It's hard to imagine why people still don't get it. Uber will do whatever they think they might be able to get away with. They know their will be some percentage of drivers that don't know better and will just take it. As long as you did everything by the book in the app Uber knows what the pax selected, the route that was taken and everything in between. They act like they don't and like I said bank on the few timid people that will never speak up.


----------



## bill murray (Aug 9, 2016)

what are they getting away with tho? they're costing themselves money as well so in reality its just stupidity on the part of some random worker


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

From what I understand the app shows the rider the cost of the ride (an estimate) rather than the surge number. There is no excuse at this point for saying I didn't know. If the app says your ride will be $50 well don't be surprised when it is $50!


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Gilly45 said:


> I had a trip this morning around 3 or so, picked up 4 ppl from terminal tower and took them all to Avon Lake, 6X surge which they complained about the entire time and threatened to complain to Uber and deactivate their accounts. I apologized, but explained how the surge works. After the first two ppl were dropped off (the parents who were the real aholes) the last two ppl were dropped off (daughter of the aholes and her husband) also aholes but not nearly as bad as mom and dad. Anyway, get home and my earnings are pending and I'm so tired that I go to bed instead of waiting to see how much the trip was, which was $100 plus according to their complaints. This morning, I see there's a fraud adjustment for the trip that had previously posted, but then was reversed and the reason being is fraud adjustment. I've contacted support several time today already and I've not gotten a response. To say I'm livid is an understatement, because I literally only went out to do a few rides for the guaranteed surges last night and I've driven all the way out there and I've not been compensated for it. What does this mean? Has this happened to anyone before and how was it resolved? Time frame? What can be done in my end to dispute this? Thanks


This has happened to me a few times.

It sounds tedious, but whenever I pick up a surge, I go over to the rider info and screen cap the phone. It has the rider info and surge amount.

This is what you send to support when you dispute the fare

Also, if you want to get crazy with it, screen cap the route on gps that shows the duration and length of your trip. Google Maps will flash you a screen saying that your trip took XX minutes and was XXX miles long from XXXXX to XXXXX.

I have an app called "Life 360" that tracks me and my friends locations 24/7 kinda like find my friends app.

It shows with time stamps where you've been etc and maps it out with lines when you look at the history.

When I don't have that screen caped info I use that to show where I was at what time and send that in as well.

But if it's a surge, they will ask you for a picture of the surge amount, which is stupid, but just have it.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes, screen cap the rider screen it has all their info and the surge amount


----------

